# What's the craziest thing...



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 8, 2010)

I've had some odd training experiences, from breaking my nose with my own kick to discovering I was the only person over the age of 9 in an "all ages" Wushu class (stupid kids and their natural flexibility and energy).

What's something crazy, funny, or just messed up that's happened to you?

****Edit****

NO naming specific people and schools if it's harmful in any way, please.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 8, 2010)

It's only fair if I start this off.

A few years back, I discovered an Aikido club near me. I've always wanted to learn, and the price was crazy ($20 a month!).

I attended two classes. No complaints.

During the second class, a larger man wearing a frayed black belt enters the gym. Everyone kind of gets that hush that you usually only see in movies when the 'wrong person' enters a bar.

He proceeds to correct some technique, ask me how I'm doing (because I'm a new face) and then leaves to get something from his car.

Everyone begins talking in hushed tones. I ask what's up, since I want to know what's going on.

In my first class, I had been told the original instructor had taken a leave. I figured it was to do some intensive training, go on vacation, whatever.

But no.

Apparently, this guy had some mental issues (and not the fun kind of "oh, that Patch Adams is a character" mental difference, but _Paranoid Schizophrenia_) and was voluntold to check himself into a facility.

So now I'm in a class with a very large, possibly crazy, Aikido black belt.

He comes back. Everything's going fine, considering.

He asks everyone to gather round on the mat. We do.

The conversation then quickly spirals into crazy town. I don't remember it word-for-word, so here's the bullet points:


I am shogun, and sometimes shogun has to step up and show that he's shogun
something about the evil medical industry conspiracy (for those of you keeping score: we now have a very large, possibly crazy, _absolutely off his meds_, Aikido black belt)
he gives us bamboo plants (that's what he left to get) as a gift. That's kind of neat..
He (and this is where the real fun begins) produces a wooden katana and samurai dagger (I forget the name.. wakizashi?)
he wants us to commit a fake seppuku (ritual suicide) to show how regretful we are are for turning against our shogun.
And that's when I got up, walked backwards towards the door, and never came back.

If a guy thinks he can get you to fake kill yourself, I don't want to know what he'll think of next.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, you mean like last year when trying a mae geri kekomi on a kicking bag for the first time and i kicked too hard, missed the bag completely, and hit the floor? 

Or when last year when I did 2 months of kenpo and the sensei showed us some BJJ move where one person is on top of another person and we paired yp and tried it, anyway this white belt female paired up with a yellow belt male, and he was the one who attacked and the girl had to get out of it and take him down. So she was there on top of him and they were both on the floor when somebody - a blue belt I think - quipped, "Get a room!" Thats when everybody cracked up, including the sensei =]

This kind of funny thing?

btw I still havent quite mastered the maegeri kekomi yet, couldnt get my pelvic thrust right. Grrrr.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 8, 2010)

My girlfriend of 2 years dumped me and moved in with my TKD teacher (within 1 week) who was WAY older than us.  This was in 1991 but still...LOL

Still run into them at tournaments--

What a douche-bag


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 8, 2010)

Actually, not a crazy, creepy thing, but my sensei punk'd me pretty good when I got my blue belt. It was the first class after the grading. The other person who graded and I were called to the front to receive our belts, after which my sensei said to us and the class, "Just to show how much they've progressed, I'm gonna get Brad and Gord to try something."

Standing in the front row, we were instructed to load a leg high and in front as if preparing to kick, rest elbow of the same arm on the knee, and rest our chins on our fists, eyes closed. Well, wasn't I just Mr Cleverpants -- did the whole thing with my eyes closed.

Then sensei and his brother walk up to us and kick the undersides of our loaded feet, clacking our jaws pretty good. Basically he got me to punch myself in my own jaw.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 8, 2010)

dianhsuhe said:


> My girlfriend of 2 years dumped me and moved in with my TKD teacher (within 1 week) who was WAY older than us.  This was in 1991 but still...LOL
> 
> Still run into them at tournaments--
> 
> What a douche-bag


Yikes.

Did she get a black belt out of it?


----------



## Nomad (Feb 9, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Did she get a black belt out of it?



Hmmm... one way or another I'm thinking yes.  Ouch.


----------

